# Victoria's recommendation



## N+13 (Mar 27, 2016)

I've lost the reference, but in the last few weeks, Victoria recommended Add-ins for use with Adobe to publish on its site.  Something like . . . "I think xxx is the best."

Does anyone know who she was referencing?

Thanks
N+13


----------



## Cerianthus (Mar 28, 2016)

Exporting plugins? Then it might be jfriedl s plugins for Facebook, Flickr etc.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 29, 2016)

If I said they were the best, it's likely to have been Jeffrey's plug-ins, as @Cerianthus suggested.  Beyond that, I'd need to know what kind of publishing we're talking about.


----------



## N+13 (Mar 29, 2016)

Oh, hi Victoria,
I am interested in using Adobe as a replacement for another very popular photo publishing site - not Facebook or Flickr etc.  I thought you made some reference - maybe starts with a "T"??
Best, Chuck


----------



## N+13 (Mar 29, 2016)

Cerianthus said:


> Exporting plugins? Then it might be jfriedl s plugins for Facebook, Flickr etc.


Cerianthus, thank you for your suggestions.  It is Adobe I am looking for.


----------



## N+13 (Mar 29, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> If I said they were the best, it's likely to have been Jeffrey's plug-ins, as @Cerianthus suggested.  Beyond that, I'd need to know what kind of publishing we're talking about.


Oh, hi Victoria,
I am interested in using Adobe as a replacement for another very popular photo publishing site - not Facebook or Flickr etc. I thought you made some reference - maybe starts with a "T"??
Best, Chuck


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 29, 2016)

You mean the Lightroom Web interface, perhaps?  Maybe it was the AnyComment plug-in that I included in my last newsletter: Any Comment Lightroom Plugin


----------



## N+13 (Mar 29, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> You mean the Lightroom Web interface, perhaps?  Maybe it was the AnyComment plug-in that I included in my last newsletter: Any Comment Lightroom Plugin


Nah,  I remember checking this independent third parties' web site and seeing multiple options for managing/controling what is published.  My mistake might be that it is not Adobe.  This is not crucial, but I do appreciate your attempts.

I think I need to put something in place of the little gray blob on the left


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 29, 2016)

Yep, not Adobe in that case.  You sure it wasn't Jeffrey's: Jeffrey's "Export to Flickr" Lightroom Plugin


----------



## rthomaslyons (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that there was made mention of a dehaze preset plug-in mentioned in a newsletter and I downloaded, installed and was using it but it has disappeared possibly when I upgraded to 6.5 perpetual is that possible.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 1, 2016)

That'll be these ones from a while back: Prolost Dehaze


----------



## Cerianthus (Apr 1, 2016)

the prolost ones are presets and are still there in 6.5 for me. there is a prolost dehaze v1 folder that is empty and a +L dehaze folder in the presets that contains the actual presets.


----------

